# Apples and Pears turn Brown



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi-
If anyone has any input I would appreciate it. Please see my post under cooking ? 's.
Thanks,
BK


----------



## shawn d. (Aug 3, 2004)

Fresh lemon juice.


----------

